# Die unendliche Geschichte ...



## Kanarax-tank (29. April 2009)

Hallihallo Leude, 

ich hab mir mal was überlegt, könnte richtig witzig werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich beginne mit dem Satz "Es war einmal ..." und dann darf jeder nur immer EIN Wort dazuschreiben. Der nächste kannst ja dann vom vorherigen nommal posten und dann wida ein Wort hinzufügen. So wird dies am schluss eine Geschichte wo jeder einen Teil dazugeschrieben hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spaß! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
==============================

Es war einmal ein


----------



## Dracun (29. April 2009)

Kanarax-tank schrieb:


> Es war einmal ein



... ein


----------



## HGVermillion (29. April 2009)

Es war einmal ein, ein einstiger


----------



## Rexo (29. April 2009)

Es wahr einmal,ein einsteiger im


----------



## Kanarax-tank (29. April 2009)

Es wahr einmal,ein einsteiger im zokkerwahn


----------



## Dracun (29. April 2009)

Kanarax-tank schrieb:


> Es wahr einmal,ein einsteiger im zokkerwahn


... der


----------



## Redryujin (29. April 2009)

Es war einmal, ein einsteiger im zokkerwahn der .....



 ...ausversehen


----------



## Dracun (29. April 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Es war einmal, ein einsteiger im zokkerwahn der .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...ausversehen



... seine


----------



## sympathisant (29. April 2009)

frau


----------



## Redryujin (29. April 2009)

Es war einmal, ein Einsteiger im zokkerwahn der ausversehen sein Frau ... 

... umbrachte


----------



## Kanarax-tank (29. April 2009)

Es war einmal, ein Einsteiger im zokkerwahn der ausversehen sein Frau umbrachte. Als


----------



## Redryujin (29. April 2009)

Es war einmal, ein Einsteiger im zokkerwahn der ausversehen sein Frau umbrachte. Als er


----------



## Dracun (29. April 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Es war einmal, ein Einsteiger im zokkerwahn der ausversehen sein Frau umbrachte. Als er


im


----------



## Redryujin (29. April 2009)

Es war einmal, ein Einsteiger im zokkerwahn der ausversehen sein Frau umbrachte. Als er im Wahn...


----------



## Night falls (29. April 2009)

Es war einmal, ein Einsteiger im zokkerwahn der ausversehen sein Frau umbrachte. Als er im Wahn Penis...


----------



## Kanarax-tank (29. April 2009)

Es war einmal, ein Einsteiger im zokkerwahn der ausversehen sein Frau umbrachte. Als er im Wahn Penis...krämpfe


----------



## Redryujin (29. April 2009)

Es war einmal, ein Einsteiger im zokkerwahn der ausversehen sein Frau umbrachte. Als er im Wahn Penis krämpfe, weil

(der zweite Satz ergibt für mich keinen Sinn weil er unverständlich ist)


----------



## Night falls (29. April 2009)

Es war einmal, ein Einsteiger im zokkerwahn der ausversehen sein Frau umbrachte. Als er im Wahn Penis krämpfe, weil Peniskrämpfe...
(Der 2te Satz ergibt für mich keinen Sinn, weil er sinnlos ist)


----------



## Redryujin (29. April 2009)

Es war einmal, ein Einsteiger im zokkerwahn der ausversehen sein Frau umbrachte. Als er im Wahn Penis krämpfe, weil Peniskrämpfe durch ...

(kann man den zweiten Satz nochmal löschen? Das mit der Frau umbrachte ok durch den zockerwahn.)


----------



## Night falls (29. April 2009)

Es war einmal, ein Einsteiger im zokkerwahn der ausversehen sein Frau umbrachte. Als er im Wahn Penis krämpfe, weil Peniskrämpfe durch Peniskrämpfe...
(In ner unendlichen Geschichte gibts noch genug Platz für sinnvolle Sätze)


----------



## Redryujin (29. April 2009)

Es war einmal, ein Einsteiger im zokkerwahn der ausversehen sein Frau umbrachte. Als er im Wahn Penis krämpfe, weil Peniskrämpfe durch Peniskrämpfe verbunden ....

(ein bisschen orgineller schon werden der zweiter Satz wird immer undeutlicher)


----------



## Redryujin (29. April 2009)

Es war einmal, ein Einsteiger im zokkerwahn der ausversehen sein Frau umbrachte. Als er im Wahn Penis krämpfe, weil Peniskrämpfe durch Peniskrämpfe verbunden Brustkrebs war.


----------



## Kanarax-tank (29. April 2009)

Es war einmal, ein Einsteiger im zokkerwahn der ausversehen sein Frau umbrachte. Als er im Wahn Penis krämpfe, weil Peniskrämpfe durch Peniskrämpfe verbunden Brustkrebs war. Als

rofel wie sinnlos ey


----------



## Redryujin (29. April 2009)

Es war einmal, ein Einsteiger im zokkerwahn der ausversehen sein Frau umbrachte. Als er im Wahn Penis krämpfe, weil Peniskrämpfe durch Peniskrämpfe verbunden Brustkrebs war. Als sich

(das ist keine Geschichte mehr das ist mist.)


----------



## Maladin (29. April 2009)

Ich schließe diesen Thread hiermit da dieses Spiel in eine Richtung zieht die wohl kaum interessanter wird.

/wink maladin


----------

